# Leveling The 301Bq



## Norsemen (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm having a [email protected]!! of a time getting my 301BQ stable after leveling. My stabilizers are all set at a 45 degree angle. No matter what I do I have a noticeable movement when people move around. Any advice?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Do you have BAL wheel chocks (or something equivalent that expands between the tires, locking them)?


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Norsemen said:


> I'm having a [email protected]!! of a time getting my 301BQ stable after leveling. My stabilizers are all set at a 45 degree angle. No matter what I do I have a noticeable movement when people move around. Any advice?


Our friends got wheel stops which help prevent movement. Theirs were comparable to these Click here
Might help

Doug


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

http://www.jcwhitney.com/deluxe-tire-locking-chock/p2020682.jcwx?TID=100DF&redir=k232270

I got 2 of these and they work.


----------



## Matthew (Oct 22, 2008)

battalionchief3 said:


> http://www.jcwhitney.com/deluxe-tire-locking-chock/p2020682.jcwx?TID=100DF&redir=k232270
> 
> I got 2 of these and they work.


I've got these as well and it was a noticable change with them in!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Matthew said:


> http://www.jcwhitney...F&redir=k232270
> 
> I got 2 of these and they work.


I've got these as well and it was a noticable change with them in!
[/quote]

Yep...these will really help.

However, the 301BQ is a LONG trailer, so you'll never eliminate all the movement.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Relative to a house on a concrete slab any trailer will dance when you walk around. Remembering you are in a camper and you will never completely remove or eliminate movement will help you relax. That said you can help the situation by using wheel chocks that lock the wheels.

These are about the best chocks out there.


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

Oregon_Camper said:


> http://www.jcwhitney...F&redir=k232270
> 
> I got 2 of these and they work.


I've got these as well and it was a noticable change with them in!
[/quote]

Yep...these will really help.

However, the 301BQ is a LONG trailer, so you'll never eliminate all the movement.
[/quote]

We use the wheel chocks as well and they do work quite well. However, the best thing I've found for stopping the shaking is to use this My link. We use one on the rear now but this camping season I'm ordering one more to put under the front tongue. When I can go out and with little force cause the trailer to rock when pushing on the side, something has to be done. This is the one thing that I've found with a trailer this long that makes a HUGE difference. I honestly didn't notice that much of a difference with the wheel chocks, but this little wonders of physics work fantastic.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

That is interesting. How does it hook up? My 30' 5th wheel rocks and rolls all the time. I made a wheel block out of wood and threaded rod that helps some. Is there front stabs. on your camper? might help to put even some cheap Al jacks like these; http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/RV-ALUMINUM-STABILIZER-STABILIZING-LEVELING-STACK-JACK-_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQhashZitem4a976aa985QQitemZ320367929733QQptZMotorsQ5fRVQ5fTrailerQ5fCamperQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories#ht_561wt_732 used them on an old colman and they work well.


----------



## KurtR (May 8, 2004)

Check out www.steadyfast.com i built my own for around $30 they work great!!!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

battalionchief3 said:


> http://www.jcwhitney...F&redir=k232270
> 
> I got 2 of these and they work.


We have these also - they do work, but, you never really get rid of all the movement.


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

My uncle made his own using threaded rod and 4x4's. Then he cranks them down with a ratchet. The hard part is cutting the 4x4's to the right angle. They were very cheap to make. I use the yellow ones. Good enough for me. x2 on the fact that you will never get rid of all of the movement.


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

Lmbevard said:


> That is interesting. How does it hook up? My 30' 5th wheel rocks and rolls all the time. I made a wheel block out of wood and threaded rod that helps some. Is there front stabs. on your camper? might help to put even some cheap Al jacks like these; http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/RV-ALUMINUM-STABILIZER-STABILIZING-LEVELING-STACK-JACK-_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQhashZitem4a976aa985QQitemZ320367929733QQptZMotorsQ5fRVQ5fTrailerQ5fCamperQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories#ht_561wt_732 used them on an old colman and they work well.


If you're talking about my post (even if not, I'll assume you are)...









They use a ratchet tie-down between the legs to pull them together creating pressure on the horizontal bar up against your rear bumper (or whatever sturdy part of the trailer you use) and given that the legs are connected to the same horizontal bar, they counteract movement in opposite directions. Proof...when this is not installed and just my scissor jacks, I can easily push the side of the trailer and have it wiggle visibly. With this thing in place, I literally cannot push on the side of the trailer and have it move. I figure with one up front and one in back, it will greatly reduce the side to side motion which wheel chocks CANNOT get rid of. My problem is not back and front motion, its side to side given the amount trailer beyond the wheels.

Just curious to hear from Sayonara how his new class A is re: movement.


----------

